# Conectar un LM35 al pc por USB



## jsacerot (Jul 6, 2009)

Buenas noches amigos. Necesito ayuda urgente. Necesito desarrollar un proyecto con el que se sensen temperaturas con el LM35 y por medio de alguna manera transmitir los datos al PC por usb, para poder visualizarlos en alguna aplicacion, y adicionalmente poder enviar la información a una pagina web donde se muestren las mediciones en tiempo real. Gracias, alguien me puede ayduar?


----------



## miguelopez (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola.

Puedes usar un 18F2550 para hacer tu proyecto. Otra opcion es usar un micro normal y usar un FT232. En el PC se pueden visualizar los datos con LabView o sobre el mismo hyperterminal.

Hay sensores mucho mejores que el LM35, por ejemplo el DS18S20, el cual ya es digital, posee 9 bits de resolucion en la conversion, 0.5°C de resolucion de medida y te ahorras toooda la parte de adecuacion de señal analogica, o el SHT11, el cual ademas de medir temperatura mide humedad relativa.

Saludos


----------



## jsacerot (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola y gracias por responder, tengo pensado usar el montaje de la siguiente pagina: http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.net/usb_3_cdctransfers.php alli se adjunta unos archivos pero no se como poner en marcha el montaje, me pueden ayudar? gracias


----------



## miguelopez (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola.

El ejemplo de Diego es basado en un 18F4550 y usa el modo USB CDC para la transferencia de datos al PC. El proyecto esta muy documentado y completo. En que tienes problemas?

Saludos


----------



## jsacerot (Jul 8, 2009)

Soy sincero contigo, yo soy principiante en esto, yo estudio es ingenieria agrcicola y no electronica. En fin, necesito mas   o menos paso a paso que debo hacer. el circuito ya lo monte en la protoboard pero y ahora? es que  realmente no se que hacer. gracias por ayudarme


----------



## miguelopez (Jul 8, 2009)

Lo que tienes que hacer es programar el microcontrolador con el .hex respectivo. Pero el ejemplo de Diego no te serviria para lo que tu quieres hacer, hay que hacer modificaciones al firmware del micro y hardware tambien, ya que el sensor que tienes hay que montarle una etapa de adecuacion de señal.

Saludos


----------

